# Middle Provo



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

I got out and fished the Middle Provo just above Deer Creek Res today. Caught a ton of smaller fish with a few nicer ones mixed in. Consistent action till about two till the wind kicked up and made it clear that it was time for me to leave. Most of the fish were caught on a pink size 14 scud, although gray scuds, orange scuds, hares ears and even a size 16 adams all caught fish. Lots of fun.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the report, it is are an inspiration to get out and wet a fly!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I was there today for a couple hours. They were rising so I was playing. #18 Cripple.
Just a couple


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

Of course the rise comes off while I'm in St. George....

Glad you were there to enjoy it!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Hurry Home!!!! LOL


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I was up there on Sunday and it was pretty slow. Not a lot rising. I caught a couple nymphing. A nice day though to be out with the sun and warmer weather. My fly fishing skills were pretty rusty, it has been a long time since I fished such a technical river. I enjoyed it though and look forward to future trips.

Mark


----------

